# What colour is this foal?!



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmmm I'm thinking sorrel or possibly palamino, might be easier to tell when she is older


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im going to guess shes going to shed out buckskin. The tail, mane and black tipped ears have me 95% convinced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Buckskin.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No idea but OMG shes cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't buckskins need black legs, mane and tail.??? because they are a bay with one cream gene ??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Foals are born with lighter points then the adult colors they will be. Even bay foals tend to have cream colored leg. The black points come with later shed of the coat.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This foal has its baby coat right now. Bays are born with a flaxen coloring on their legs and shed out to black in their first foal shed at a couple of months old. The black legs will come in a few months, same with the mane/tail.

Also, not every buckskin has black legs that go past the knee, some are a chocolately brown, and sometimes the black/brown barely gets past the horses pasterns. It depends on the individual genetics at play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, learn something new everyday!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool! I just love her whiteish forlock and black bits in her mane! Can't make up her mind yet


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Cashmere Beige! Harrods of London charge a fortune for sweaters in this colour LOL. Trouble is, as they get older, foals will darken/lighten so you never know what you will get. Lippizaners are born black before they turn white. Anyway, no matter what, her colour is gorgeous and so is she.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can have a pretty darn good idea what a horse's color is as a foal, it's just a matter of not knowing the exact shade.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to jump on the buckskin boat too! She is super cute!!!!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

If she's not bay, then my first guess is a long shot but would have to be red dun. In the 4th pic u can see her back, and it looks like there may be a possible dorsal stripe?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Neither parent is dun, therefore she cannot be dun. I'm going to say buckskin. She looks similar to every other buckskin foal I've seen. Pretty adorable though, I definitely wouldn't toss her out of my barn!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

kassierae said:


> Neither parent is dun, therefore she cannot be dun. I'm going to say buckskin. She looks similar to every other buckskin foal I've seen. Pretty adorable though, I definitely wouldn't toss her out of my barn!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


okay lol


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say Buckskin as well going off of those photos.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

We don't have 'buckskin' as a recognised colour in England, only dun, however "Cashmere Beige" is not only beautiful but considered VERY POSH! :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> Cashmere Beige! Harrods of London charge a fortune for sweaters in this colour LOL. Trouble is, as they get older, foals will darken/lighten so you never know what you will get. Lippizaners are born black before they turn white. Anyway, no matter what, her colour is gorgeous and so is she.


The "white" Lippizaners are actually gray. Those horses are still genetically black, then the gray gene covers that. 


I agree with the foal being buckskin.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> The "white" Lippizaners are actually gray. Those horses are still genetically black, then the gray gene covers that.
> 
> 
> I agree with the foal being buckskin.


Lippizaners are the only horses in the world who are called white. All other 'white' horses are called greys. See The Spanish Riding School of Vienna LOL


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bluebird said:


> Lippizaners are the only horses in the world who are called white. All other 'white' horses are called greys. See The Spanish Riding School of Vienna LOL


Lol no. This is pepper he is white and not grey neither parent is gray. He was born this color he is genetically a max sabino. Lippizaners are genetically grey








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> Lippizaners are the only horses in the world who are called white. All other 'white' horses are called greys. See The Spanish Riding School of Vienna LOL


I don't actually care that they're called white. I know that. My point was that they are born black (usually) and turn white because of the gray gene. It seemed like a bizarre example to be using to say "You don't know what shade a foal will end up" when grays are always born one color and gray out from there.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I don't actually care that they're called white. I know that. My point was that they are born black (usually) and turn white because of the gray gene. It seemed like a bizarre example to be using to say "You don't know what shade a foal will end up" when grays are always born one color and gray out from there.


Well I'm only going by what I have personally experienced and read up on. I have seen brown foals turn a few shades lighter when they have matured, I have seen Lippizaners turn 'white' (gray) LOL and my Clydedsale was born a beautiful dark brown. As he is getting older he is starting to become more and more roan. I think it depends on the breed or the heritage of the horses in question. Some babies do change shade as they get older and grow their adult coat but it really does depend on the breed. Other babies will stay roughly the same. I'm not arguing. Anyway, I have to insist that the colour of the foal in the original thread has to be named CASHMERE BEIGE ...not buckskin...not dun....and he has to be called HARRODS because he looks so posh! He's lovely. LOL


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Lol no. This is pepper he is white and not grey neither parent is gray. He was born this color he is genetically a max sabino. Lippizaners are genetically grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely right that Lippizaners are genetically gray but they are still known as 'white horses'. Back in the late 1960s and 70s there was even a TV programme in europe made about them called 'White Horses' . You can never call a Lippizaner gray to someone from The Spanish Riding School. It is a major faux pas...LOL WHITE HORSES ...Enjoy .


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

looks like a buckskin to me


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well this foal unfourtuently isn't a fancy Spanish dancer  can't wait till my friend puts up more photos!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes we need more baby pics!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bluebird said:


> Absolutely right that Lippizaners are genetically gray but they are still known as 'white horses'. Back in the late 1960s and 70s there was even a TV programme in europe made about them called 'White Horses' . You can never call a Lippizaner gray to someone from The Spanish Riding School. It is a major faux pas...LOL WHITE HORSES ...Enjoy .


I get that but it sounded to me like you said there are no other white horses in the world only grey. I own a horse that is almost completely white except for the inside of his ears which is red and he has a little bit of red ticking on his shoulders flanks and rump but you don't get much whiter than him . Can't really see it unless you get really close or he is wet or sweaty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Their are white horses most "white" horses have black skin witch makes them gray but pink skinned horses with a white coat are considered white they are not as common as flea bit grays. Lippizaners in are gray as they are born black and most of the time Fade to a white


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

horsecrazed09 said:


> Their are white horses most "white" horses have black skin witch makes them gray but pink skinned horses with a white coat are considered white they are not as common as flea bit grays. Lippizaners in are gray as they are born black and most of the time Fade to a white


Yeah pepper is pink skinned head to toe except a few black spots of pigment around his chest and hind end. Some people mistake him for an appy because he has varried sizes of black spots on his hind end and they become visible when he sweats. I'm glad he has those though gives him extra sun protection but we still need lots of sun block in the summer. But at least he has natural eye liner 
















You can see the black spots in his skin here








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I get that but it sounded to me like you said there are no other white horses in the world only grey. I own a horse that is almost completely white except for the inside of his ears which is red and he has a little bit of red ticking on his shoulders flanks and rump but you don't get much whiter than him . Can't really see it unless you get really close or he is wet or sweaty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I didn't mean that at all. What I meant was that in the 'snobby' horsey world, only Lippizaners are able to be called 'white' for example in sales literature. All other white horses have to be called gray no matter how white they really are. To me personally, a white horse is white and a gray horse is anything from dappled to a true gray. Like I said, I didn't make the rules and if I were honest, it is a bit of a daft rule. White is white is white and gray is gray.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bluebird said:


> No I didn't mean that at all. What I meant was that in the 'snobby' horsey world, only Lippizaners are able to be called 'white' for example in sales literature. All other white horses have to be called gray no matter how white they really are. To me personally, a white horse is white and a gray horse is anything from dappled to a true gray. Like I said, I didn't make the rules and if I were honest, it is a bit of a daft rule. White is white is white and gray is gray.


Ok gotcha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness he's so pretty!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

horsecrazed09 said:


> Oh my goodness he's so pretty!


Thank you he is my baby! I got him as a weanling when I was 13 he was my first horse. Haven't really seen many horses colored like him in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The day she was born


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> The day she was born


He is so cute I love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*she lol She is adorable. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oops sorry I forgot she was a filly. I love buckskins I got my first buckskin this year I wanted one for years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yeah pepper is pink skinned head to toe except a few black spots of pigment around his chest and hind end. Some people mistake him for an appy because he has varried sizes of black spots on his hind end and they become visible when he sweats. I'm glad he has those though gives him extra sun protection but we still need lots of sun block in the summer. But at least he has natural eye liner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that not mean he is genetically black? I see hes also got them on his ear. My appy mare had these. She was a few spot though. So would it not mean he is genetically a black horse with maximum sabino? Because take out the sabino and he would have all dark skin


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> The day she was born


Definitely CASHMERE BEIGE! ( we don't 'do' buckskin in England...only Cashmere Beige and they sell it in Harrods!) Absolutely beautiful, beautiful colour your baby is. Stunning.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Would that not mean he is genetically black? I see hes also got them on his ear. My appy mare had these. She was a few spot though. So would it not mean he is genetically a black horse with maximum sabino? Because take out the sabino and he would have all dark skin


No, because even red based horses have black skin where they do not have white markings.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Would that not mean he is genetically black? I see hes also got them on his ear. My appy mare had these. She was a few spot though. So would it not mean he is genetically a black horse with maximum sabino? Because take out the sabino and he would have all dark skin


He absolutely with out a doubt isn't black both parents are sorrel. Pepper is actually registered as a sorrel Overo. Peppers father was actually gelded because he kept producing max sabino's and they are a ranch the sells loud colored paints. He father is gorgeousa loud sorrel Overo sabino paint. And mom is a sorrel tobiano paint if I remember right I could be wrong. I know for sure both are sorrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, well I didn't mean black exactly, I meant dark skinned. So like, non-white sort of


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Ok, well I didn't mean black exactly, I meant dark skinned. So like, non-white sort of


He isn't dark skinned he is pink he just has mottling in a few certain area's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He isn't dark skinned he is pink he just has mottling in a few certain area's
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ah okay


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He isn't dark skinned he is pink he just has mottling in a few certain area's
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol im still learning


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> lol im still learning


Me too I'm always learning. I have a biology degree and I love genetics.
Horse genetics are very fascinating. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ALL horses are dark skinned unless they have a white marking, then the skin where that white marking is is white.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> ALL horses are dark skinned unless they have a white marking, then the skin where that white marking is is white.


Where the mottling is is where the red hairs are or were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah okay lol. Yeah right now I'm only getting my highschool degree, but I LOVE learning about genetics


----------



## weaverjr1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe a light Chestnut


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd call her buckskin too. CLaPorte432 explained it very well!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> ALL horses are dark skinned unless they have a white marking, then the skin where that white marking is is white.


It's best to avoid generalizations like 'all' and 'no'- you'll almost always get called out on it ;-)

Not a scrap of dark skin on my horse (and this is one of the few photos where you can pick out his actual white markings, too.)


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> It's best to avoid generalizations like 'all' and 'no'- you'll almost always get called out on it ;-)
> 
> Not a scrap of dark skin on my horse (and this is one of the few photos where you can pick out his actual white markings, too.)


Right you are since cremellos and perlinos have pink skin. What is yours? A cremello tobiano? Pretty horse, that's for sure!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> It's best to avoid generalizations like 'all' and 'no'- you'll almost always get called out on it ;-)
> 
> Not a scrap of dark skin on my horse (and this is one of the few photos where you can pick out his actual white markings, too.)


oooh! Another Cashmere Beige (LOL) Lots of love from England x


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> ALL horses are dark skinned unless they have a white marking, then the skin where that white marking is is white.


I'd say no, because of the genetically 'true' white horses, and horses with double cream genes. it's almost like saying all white people are genetically black


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm* All horses will have black/dark skin unless they are double dilutes, maximum sabino (and even the maximums can have black skin in places as proven by another member's horse here), or have white markings. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *facepalm* All horses will have black/dark skin unless they are double dilutes, maximum sabino (and even the maximums can have black skin in places as proven by another member's horse here), or have white markings. It's as simple as that.


Well said 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

still doesnt explain true whites, which happens because of something before birth


NdAppy said:


> *facepalm* All horses will have black/dark skin unless they are double dilutes, maximum sabino (and even the maximums can have black skin in places as proven by another member's horse here), or have white markings. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> still doesnt explain true whites, which happens because of something before birth


In what way does it not? And by true whites I'm guessing you me dominant white and max sabino. Those horses because they are all white have pink skin or like Pepper for instance he is 98% white with a few red ticking hairs and where those red hairs are/were you get black mottling. I guess I'm confused about what your confused about lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> No I didn't mean that at all. What I meant was that in the 'snobby' horsey world, only Lippizaners are able to be called 'white' for example in sales literature. All other white horses have to be called gray no matter how white they really are. To me personally, a white horse is white and a gray horse is anything from dappled to a true gray. Like I said, I didn't make the rules and if I were honest, it is a bit of a daft rule. White is white is white and gray is gray.


For the snobs, I suppose so. But they need to get off their high horses (so to speak) and actually accept the fact that saying a horse is white doesn't make it special. All horses should be special. Doesn't matter what you cal them. Grey, to me and most others who know genetics, is anywhere from the first stages to completely white. True white (besides maximum-expressed dominant white) doesn't really exist. "White is white and grey is grey" in terms of *visual* color only, maybe...but colorwise genetically Lipizanner whites, Andalusian greys, Thoroughbred dapples they're the same color (except the base they were born as).


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> In what way does it not? And by true whites I'm guessing you me dominant white and max sabino. Those horses because they are all white have pink skin or like Pepper for instance he is 98% white with a few red ticking hairs and where those red hairs are/were you get black mottling. I guess I'm confused about what your confused about lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha I agree. I see i made a huge mistake last time i was on here about colours n dilutions. But what i meant by true whites is there is supposedly occasionally something happens during gestation, and the white foal is a result of it. I forget what it's called and what it is exactly though


----------

